# First awards for the year 2010



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2010)

The first awards of my center for the year 2010 are all paphs. Here is the link. http://www.csnjc.org/

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 10, 2010)

cool blooms and pics Ramon!!!! Are all the photos of the site from your production? Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> cool blooms and pics Ramon!!!! Are all the photos of the site from your production? Jean



Mostly but not all Jean.

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm lovin' that Belle!


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ramon, you guys have a great website for your awarded plants. Its an excellent resource I wish there were more of. Looks like Dave scored again. He does grow some beauts.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! Could you explain what all the abbreviations are? I've seen this before, but can't keep them straight. Maybe this could be a sticky on the 'judging and awards' forum. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice pictures!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 10, 2010)

Wood Wonder looks familiar, didn't sell though and was beyond my budget:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Select-Maudiae-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2304b09ef5

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Ramon!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice photos, thanx for sharing.


----------



## labskaus (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, you guys had better luck than we did; our judging session was cancelled due to weather conditions 

Great photos again, Ramon, thanks for showing! Susan, thanks for providing the link to the auction. Interesting to see that the owner scored his plant a bit higher than the judges in charge did... Well, I must say that this is a nice flower of great shape and size, but if I had to judge that flower, my score for colour wouldn't be overly high.


----------



## Candace (Jan 11, 2010)

> Ramon, you guys have a great website for your awarded plants. Its an excellent resource I wish there were more of. Looks like Dave scored again. He does grow some beauts.




Most of them are coming straight from Terry Root to judging. Terry has some great plants, for sure!


----------

